# Throttle/Idle Issues: 150hp Evinrude Outboard



## Redd Boat

I was recently experiencing an issue with my boat not starting. It appeared to be a dead battery but after replacing the battery I realized it was the starter. I removed the starter, opened it up, and replaced/rebuilt the moving parts, and the starter now works great.

The current issue is that the motor will not start unless I put the boat in neutral and turn the throttle up when starting the boat. It starts fine but when I throttle it down to put it in gear, the motor shuts off. It will easily start again as long as I keep the throttle turned up. 

It was suggested that I increase the idling speed to keep the motor running. Can anyone tell me how to do this and also if this is a fix for the issue or does it just mask the actual problem, this problem was not occuring prior to replacing the starter. Thanks in advance for any assistance provided.


----------



## Yellowshell

Rebuild carbs.  Sounds like jets stopped up.


----------



## Yellowshell

Also you probably don't want to have to slam it in gear with it idled up just to keep it running.


----------



## Redd Boat

wow, rebuild carbs......i was hoping that wouldnt be the solution lol. i'm going out today for a few hours. Is there a way to bypass this to get me going for the day?

i'm taking my cousin on the water today and was hoping I didnt have to scoot around the lake with the trolling motor.

If I increase the idling speed would that allow me to start the motor without having to throttle it up in neutral to start it? Any suggestions?


----------



## BassHawg1

I would check to make sure that the line has not worked loose from when you were working on the starter


----------



## kikkup

Do you run seafoam? If not put 1/2 ounce per gallon of gas, switch to premium gas, also might want to change your plugs, and if your gas has been in your tank over 30 days, drain it first...


----------



## Redd Boat

I'm about to head out in a few minutes. I will youtube it to find out where the "line" is located to check that. if the line was loose would that cause it to require the throttle to be increased to keep the engine started or would it just not start at all?

I havent ran seafoam but I've been reading a lot about that and stabil. think I will try  alternating between those two. I currently run 89 octane, plugs changed and tune up completed by tech in May. Gas has not been sitting in the tank, I usually hit the lake 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## kikkup

Ok then....


----------



## BassHawg1

if your fuel line is  loose it could be loosing vacuum from your fuel tank sorry I was not clearer on my earlier post


----------



## germag

If it didn't start that until you worked on the starter, then that's where I would start. DO NOT start tweaking or rebuilding or anythink like that until you have reason to believe that's really the fix. When you are in this situation and a new problem crops up, ALWAYS look at the last thing you changed. It's almost always a self-inflicted problem. In your case, I would suspect that you either have a kinked or a blocked fuel line. While you were removing the starter, did you have to disconnect or move fuel lines? If you did, start there. If you have quick disconnect fuel line connections, scrutinize those. If they aren't seated completely, you can get a restricted flow through them. Look closely for kinks in the fuel lines.


----------



## germag

BassHawg1 said:


> I would check to make sure that the line has not worked loose from when you were working on the starter



THIS^^^ x10.


----------



## sloppydawg123

How long was the boat out of commission with the starter acting up? It sounds like the pilot(idle) jet is clogged in the carb. If it gets clogged it won't idle low, or start without giving it more gas. I'd say if it was sitting a while without and stabalizer, and you don't see anything wrong from messing with the starter that's your best bet. It's pretty easy to fix though, so don't be too worried.


----------



## germag

sloppydawg123 said:


> How long was the boat out of commission with the starter acting up? It sounds like the pilot(idle) jet is clogged in the carb. If it gets clogged it won't idle low, or start without giving it more gas. I'd say if it was sitting a while without and stabalizer, and you don't see anything wrong from messing with the starter that's your best bet. It's pretty easy to fix though, so don't be too worried.



He said it wasn't sitting idle. He takes it out 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Davis31052

Try this:  http://www.bbcboards.net/evinrude-j...-roller-timing-arm-adjustment-60*-motors.html


----------



## Redd Boat

I took it out this morning. It still started up very easy when i had it out of gear and throttled forward. I let it run for a few minutes then  I attempted to start it without any throttle and it would appear like it was trying to start. 

I had my passenger immediately put in gear and throttle up while i turned the key and we took off just fine. i was able to run for 5 to 10 minutes on full throttle with no problem. I even slowed down a little and took off again to see if it would shut off and it did not.

After about an hour of fishng (didnt catch anything) we started it the same way (passenger pushed throttle forward while I turned the key) and it started up right away. I then ran it full throttle from the dam to lanier park, did a few figure 8's, slow down then throttled up and took it in. When I entered the no wake zone I throttled all the way down to idle and it did not cut off. I then turned it off and was able to start it right up again. I did this about three times then it wouldnt start unless throttled up again.

I'm not certain which lines are fuel lines so I will check them all. does my idle speed need to be adjusted?


----------



## joe k

I had a similar issue when I was working on my motor. As others have said before, if this issue just started after you fixed your starter, you probabaly dis-lodged something. In my case, I accidentally moved my manual choke and my engine would not start. Once I moved the manual choke back to normal, motor ran fine.


----------



## Showman

Could be your fuel pump on the motor also.  I have a 2000 150 Johnson that did that and it was the fuel pump losing it's prime.  I was lucky cause the motor was still under warranty.


----------



## Redd Boat

Seafoam. I just purchased 2 (16oz) bottles. I have 2 (14 
gallon each) gas tanks. I see the recommendation of 1/2 oz seafoam for every gallon of gas. How do I avoid issues with the seafoam damaging the gas lines as noted in some other postings?

Also, would adding to much seafoam cause engine problems? The reason I ask is because I see several different mix ratios as I read through previous postings.


----------



## Casey81

Do yourself a favor get it in a shop and have it checked out instead of guessing. It will cost a little but it will save you in the long run and save the headache. I'd shoot kikkup a pm rumor has it he is a bang up tech.


----------



## Redd Boat

Thanks for the reply Casey81, I agree with you, I already made an appointment last week for a mechanic to look into the issue for me. They had a 2 week back log at the time so I decided to see what I could do on my own while I waited. I was able to rebuild the starter which wasn't difficult at all.

I just wanted to post the details and ask a few questions just in case someone else is having the same issue and might see something in this post to help them out.

I will keep kikkup's information on file. It may come in handy. There is always something that needs to be fixed on a boat lol.


----------



## Casey81

I'd limit running it if it were me. Learn from my misfortunes. I nursed along a motor that ran like a scalded dog 90% of the time. It left me Floating at Browns Bridge last time I took it out. It is in the shop for a full rebuild been down for close to 2 months now.


----------



## sloppydawg123

Still sounds like a jet clogged to me, if I were you I'd pull the carb and clean all the passages/jets out. It only takes 30-60minutes and could avoid having to take it in to the shop. Also having a clean carb never hurts, and it knocks another possibility off the list of problems.


----------



## Redd Boat

Powerpack. I met the mechanic yesterday and watched as he checked the issue for me. He was able to determine that the engine was only using 5 cylinders. He tested the spark plugs and found there was one not providing a spark. He swapped the connection from the power pack to the cylinder that wasnt working and it worked fine. The issue followed one of the lines coming from the power pack. Whichever cylinder the bad powerpack line was connected to that cylinder would not work. Ordered new power pack, should be in by Wednesday.


----------



## Backlasher82

Redd Boat said:


> does my idle speed need to be adjusted?



What's the idle speed now?


----------



## Redd Boat

I'm not sure how to determine the idle speed, it will not idle right now. The mechanic says it is only running 5 of the 6 cylinders and the powerpack needs replacing. I guess that is the reason it will not idle and when it starts I have to throttle it up immediately to keep it running. It also takes a while to build up speed when I first take off. 

I will post an update once I have the powerpack replaced just in case someone is following this thread with the same issue.


----------



## curdogs4sure

*choke*



joe k said:


> I had a similar issue when I was working on my motor. As others have said before, if this issue just started after you fixed your starter, you probabaly dis-lodged something. In my case, I accidentally moved my manual choke and my engine would not start. Once I moved the manual choke back to normal, motor ran fine.


  Seen this happen a thousand times. While working on the engine someone bumps the shrader valve (small red lever) on the fuel enrichener and it gets turned to manual and the engine requires open throttle plates to prevent flooding. Symptoms would be very poor rich idle and sluggish starts.


----------



## Redd Boat

I noticed the small red lever on the opposite side of the motor from the starter. I'm sure that I didnt touch it but I will check it tomorrow just in case. What is the purpose of the shrader valve?


----------



## curdogs4sure

When the shrader valve is turned cross ways to the silonoid that it is connected to, Its the same as holding the choke on all the time as it just bypasses the enrichener and dumps raw fuel into the intake but you would proubly notice a softer than normal bubble (depending how far its turned) as well. The correct position is red shrader lever running straight in line with the silonoid housing. I have lost a lot of carb jobs because of this...LOL....


----------

